#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Which languages do you know?

## pipifax

Which languages are the most important in engineering, maybe French, Russian, English, German, Spanish?


And which languages do you more or less know?

I can read French with a dictionary at my finger tips!  :Welcoming: See More: Which languages do you know?

----------


## tigtig

Foreign languages are important based on location. In the US, French would be good in LA, and north eastern states bordering Canada (like VT). Spanish would be good for southern states like TX, NM, FL. Chinese or Japanese would be good in CA. 

I know Spanish, intermediate level mandarin (Chinese), and beginner French (I understand more than I can speak)

----------


## tigtig

Foreign languages are important based on location. In the US, French would be good in LA, and north eastern states bordering Canada (like VT). Spanish would be good for southern states like TX, NM, FL. Chinese or Japanese would be good in CA. 

I know Spanish, intermediate level mandarin (Chinese), and beginner French (I understand more than I can speak)

----------


## Hassan_engr39

Korean and English

----------


## rfharris

I know English and a bit of French

----------


## Issia

French*Haoussa*intermediate English and learning Chinese mandarin

----------

